# ISO Rotisserie Chicken help!!



## debbie24 (Feb 26, 2007)

I have 2 whole chickens defrosting and i'm planning on doing rotisserie.  Other times i've done it, it was a little bland.  What seasonings do you guys put on your rotisserie chicken or what do you recommend. Thanks


----------



## Alix (Feb 26, 2007)

So many ways you could go debbie. You could go the lemony route, and use lemon and assorted green herbs (thyme, rosemary etc) or you could go the garlic/onion/salt route. Thats how I would go. Do you ever make rubs? I think that might be yummy for you too. Go take a look at the rub subforum and search out a chicken rub. That would spice things up for you.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 26, 2007)

_Hi Debbie,_
_Alix has a good idea there with the rub..How about doing a double rub? First lift the skin away from the chicken meat, breat and legs. Make a paste of butter,favorite herb or herbs, chopped fine,crusched garlic, a little salt and pepper. smear it thickly under the skin, then put the rub, on the outer lifted skin..That just might make one delicious chicken..._

_kadesma_


----------



## Candocook (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't do rotisserie, but when roasting chickens I just liberally salt them and coarse black pepper.  You could put a pesto or sage butter under the skin and then salt them.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 26, 2007)

Usually when I rotisserie my chickens I rub them all over with 2 lemon halves, then stuff the squeezed halves into the chicken, along with some fresh herb sprigs (thyme, rosemary, whatever I have on hand).  I also rub the exterior of the chicken with extra-virgin olive oil & then sprinkle on dried oregano, granulated garlic, seasoned salt, black or red pepper (crushed flakes or cayenne) - whatever suits my fancy at the time.


----------



## debbie24 (Feb 26, 2007)

MmMmm these all sound good.  I'll take a look a the rub subforum (never noticed it before) and see what i can come up with.  I think i'll do the butter rub under the skin also, I do that on our thanksgiving turkey and it always comes out so moist.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 26, 2007)

I know it belongs in diferent forum, but what kind of rotisseries do you have?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 26, 2007)

I almost hate to admit it, but I have good old Ron Popeil's "Showtime Rotisserie" - the basic/original model - & I LOVE IT!!!!!  It performs exactly like those idiotic infomercials says it does.

I do chickens, whole fish & fish filets, turkey parts, game hens, & even ducks (oh God - the ducks turn out FABULOUS) in it & have NEVER been disappointed.  Plus, cleanup is a breeze.

When my husband bought it for me as a semi-joke gift, I thought it would join the other unused gadgets in the basement.  Lo & behold, we use it so often, it's earned it's own space on my totally cluttered counter.  I'd rather have it clutter the counter than drag it up & down from the basement every week - lol!!!  

It's a wonderful appliance, & in Lord knows how many years (it's been quite a few), we've never had a problem.  I HIGHLY recommend it.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks. I love rotissery chicken and been wanting to get one fro home use. Just never got around yet.


----------



## debbie24 (Feb 27, 2007)

i also have the showtime, my dad bought it and didnt use it so i have it now. Thanks everyone for your help. I went to the rub subforum and got a really good one from there and the chickens turned out really well. I rubbed inside of the skin with a herb butter and then did the dry rub on the outside. I let the chickens sit for about 2.5hrs before cooking. Very good!!

The recipe is:

pinch of salt
1 tsp fresh ground black pepper
1 tsp lemon pepper
1 tsp cayenne pepper
1 tsp chili powder
1 tsp dry mustard
1 tsp light brown sugar
1/2 tsp garlic powder
pinch of cinnamon

Posted by GB. Thanks GB.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 27, 2007)

I know this is OT, but I must say that ducks done in the Showtime rotisserie ARE, as I said before, fabulous.

When I first tried one, I sat there waiting for everything to catch fire because of all the fat ducks produce.  Nothing happened.  In fact, I didn't even have to empty the drip tray during the roasting.  I can only suggest that perhaps the intense heat drives the fat & juices into the meat, but the meat doesn't turn out greasy either.  Go figure.

All I know is that it turns out a really really nice duck.


----------



## Half Baked (Feb 27, 2007)

I bought a Showtime rotisserie about 8 yrs ago and used it at least once a week.  Unfortunately, it's in storage and I have no idea where to begin to look.  It's probably right next to the pasta machine and many other kitchen necessities.  

The rotisserie makes the best turkey I've ever had, too.  Great kabobs, pork chops ....  Never tried duck because of the same reasons you mentioned but that will be the first thing I make when I find the darned machine.


----------



## jglass (Mar 26, 2007)

I have one of the showtime rotisseries.  I brush the chicken with olive oil.  Then I either use McCormick Rotisserie Chicken Seasoning or Lawrys Perfect Blend Seasoning and Rub for Chicken and Poultry.  The olive oil makes the chicken moist and golden brown plus helps the seasoning stick to the chicken.  I coat the chicken with the seasoning, a little kosher salt and fresh ground pepper.  It is always moist and yummy.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 26, 2007)

Dang all of you guys. Now I want one ,a rotisserie cooker. 
       My name is jpmcgrew and Im a gadgetaholic!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 26, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> Dang all of you guys. Now I want one ,a rotisserie cooker.
> My name is jpmcgrew and Im a gadgetaholic!



I LOVE my rotisserie jpmcgrew!!!!!!!!!!!  I've done ribs, leg of lamb, chicken, and everything turns out wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!  Sorry, didn't mean to feed the addiction!


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 26, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> ...My name is jpmcgrew and Im a gadgetaholic!


 
You are not alone, the only reason I haven't bought one is because i have no space on the counter.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 26, 2007)

Just started rotisserie thread in cookware.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 9, 2007)

Celery seed, black pepper and a little salt rubbed inside and out, with a sprig of rosemary and a couple cloves of garlic stuffed in the cavity should be tasty.


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 9, 2007)

Shoot, now I want one, I love gadgets too, no more talkin' about it ok, or I'll have to have one !!    Lol,         Barb L.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 9, 2007)

And just to whet your whistles - lol - we did our Easter duck on our "Showtime" rotisserie & it turned out FABULOUS!!!!!!  Crispy skin, moist but not greasy meat, no smoke or oven fires - lol!!  It was SO DELICIOUS!!!!  Duck was just about 6 pounds & took about 1-1/2 hours total.  Plus, we left it spinning on "no heat" for a bit while the side dishes finished up.  

It will take a LOT for me to do a duck any other way after doing them on my good old "Ron Popeil Showtime Rotisserie".  And no - I have no connection with the company - lol!!!


----------



## h2oct (Apr 23, 2007)

*Seeking Chx Rub Subforum*



			
				Alix said:
			
		

> So many ways you could go debbie. You could go the lemony route, and use lemon and assorted green herbs (thyme, rosemary etc) or you could go the garlic/onion/salt route. Thats how I would go. Do you ever make rubs? I think that might be yummy for you too. Go take a look at the rub subforum and search out a chicken rub. That would spice things up for you.


 
Will someone please send me the link to the rub subforum.  My search is futile.  Thanks.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 23, 2007)

h2oct said:
			
		

> Will someone please send me the link to the rub subforum.  My search is futile.  Thanks.



H2, you might want to look at the forum listings at the left of your main page and find the sauces, marinades, and rubs section.  If you don't find what you are looking for there, you could PM Alix and ask her.

Hope you find what you are looking for.  Is there a particular rub you want?


----------



## h2oct (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks, Katie.  
No, I wanted to test out a rub and marinade for a chicken I'd like to roast tonight.


----------



## RMS (Apr 23, 2007)

I do my rotisserie chicken by shaking on some salt, pepper, garlic powder, onion powder and paprika.  I don't measure the amounts but I do use the ingredients liberally.   I'm sorry but I forget who posted it originally but I remember getting this combination of spices for my chicken right here at DC and I've never tried it any other way because it comes out so tasty and tender.


----------

